# Caring for an Orphaned baby bunny- How to



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Our dog brought us two bunnies. One is injured so we are certain that it will die soon. The other looks well and is starting to open it's eyes. I need tips on how to care and what to feed them. Can anyone help?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

*bump*


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Please anyone! I need help before tonight.


----------



## Parttimepotter (Jul 3, 2013)

http://riseandshinerabbitry.com/2012/03/25/feeding-orphaned-kits/

I think this is the best recipe.

But unfortunately wouldn't hold it much hope. Baby rabbits are very difficult to bottle feed. If it is just opening it's eyes they are around 10 days old


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.raising-rabbits.com/feeding-wild-rabbits.html


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Parttimepotter said:


> http://riseandshinerabbitry.com/2012/03/25/feeding-orphaned-kits/
> 
> I think this is the best recipe.
> 
> But unfortunately wouldn't hold it much hope. Baby rabbits are very difficult to bottle feed. If it is just opening it's eyes they are around 10 days old


 I have tried to raise many babies and have failed every time. I was hoping you guys could help me.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Does goat milk work? I don't have a lot of the ingrediants


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you could find the nest, you would be better off to put it back in the nest.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I just read today that goat milk replacer is for baby rabbits.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

We used to raise rabbits and once had a mama that was beautiful but would kill her kits on purpose every time if we left them with her i dont know why. She would have about 10 every time and the more we raised them like that the better we got at keeping them all healthy.

We would get regular whole milk and give them a little in an eye dropper about 6 times a day or whenever they got hungry. Warm it up a tiny bit and try. They won't suck on it like a bottle but if you can get a little in them it will usually get easier. Do they have a little fur yet or are they still bald?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> If you could find the nest, you would be better off to put it back in the nest.


 We have no way of Knowing where they come from. They could have come from anywhere on our property or our neighbors.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

georgiagirl98 said:


> We used to raise rabbits and once had a mama that was beautiful but would kill her kits on purpose every time if we left them with her i dont know why. She would have about 10 every time and the more we raised them like that the better we got at keeping them all healthy.
> 
> We would get regular whole milk and give them a little in an eye dropper about 6 times a day or whenever they got hungry. Warm it up a tiny bit and try. They won't suck on it like a bottle but if you can get a little in them it will usually get easier. Do they have a little fur yet or are they still bald?


 we have a bottle but they won't except it. What should I do about that? I could use an eyedropper.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Use and eye dropper or syringe.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Rabbits only feed their babies once or twice a day. 
I would put it in a nice box with some cotton or soft bedding the rest of the time.
I think the stress of the situation will also be a problem.
Few rabbit babies survive without mom.

I agree, finding the nest would be the best way to save them.
If the dog got into the nest you may be able to find it by looking for the fur and grass clumps that were in it scattered about the area where the dog found them.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Use and eye dropper or syringe.


 last time we did that the swallowed it but it went to their lungs and they died. Or at least that's what we thought.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

goatiegirl said:


> Rabbits only feed their babies once or twice a day.
> I would put it in a nice box with some cotton or soft bedding the rest of the time.
> I think the stress of the situation will also be a problem.
> Few rabbit babies survive without mom.
> ...


 WE don't know where the dog found them. It could have been anywhere.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My mom kept a rabbit alive for two days (she took it to a bunny rehab center) by putting it in a box on top of a heating pad, and the box had papertowels in it and some grass. She fed it water only with an eyedropper.

Whatever you use, you have to do it very very slowly. Please look at the link I posted if you haven't already.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I did


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How's it going? I have not raised a wild bunny but I have saved many of my own. I give them goat milk with an eye dropper. (I can never get them to suck a bottle.) Just do it a drop at a time. They usually balk at first but it only takes a small amount to keep them going. Soon they get the idea and lick the drop off the dropper. In a few days they start lapping it up and even suck it out of the dropper. 
The milk needs to be as fresh as possible. The only one I have lost was when my goats were dry. I used frozen milk and one of them died.
Here is my latest, Jessica, with her orphaned friend. And three from 2 years ago.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh that's great. That's what we are doing now letting them lap it up. They prefer it. We lost the injured one but we expected that the others are living. Our dog kept bringing them so she brought us 3 more. Silly dog. 
Some of them are old enough and eating hay and grass so that's exciting. I'll try again this morning. At this point we are feeding them twice a day.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG three more?!? That is hilarious. Too bad you lost the one but the poor little thing didn't really stand a chance. I know you did all you could.
Good luck.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

We used the eyedropper and let them lap it up and it worked very well. Thanks. They ate a lot.
I did not quite find it so hilarious that three more showed up but if you find it funny enjoy a good laugh.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... now that everything seems to be going well, pics?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry, I did not mean to make light of your situation. But the thought of a dog bringing home baby bunnies does make me chuckle.
Hope it is going well and I would like to see pix too.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I think once someone downloads them I will. They are doing well. I hope that the last four live. How soon do they start drinking water instead of milk?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

A wild rabbit completely stops nursing at around 1 month old. Mine start drinking out of a water bottle at around 2 1/2 weeks, drink milk until they are about 1 1/2 months old. But, wild rabbits usually do everything faster than domesticated ones.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I still can't post pics but there eyes are wide open and their ears have been up for the last 3 days. How old do you think they are about?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Prabably almost 2 weeks old. Or 2 weeks old already.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Are it's ears ticking up? If they are then let it go because that is when they start leaving the nest anyway.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck  I hope they make it


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

clementegal said:


> Are it's ears ticking up? If they are then let it go because that is when they start leaving the nest anyway.


 what do you mean "ticking up". We have a lot of cat's what should we do.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Saving wild animals is always a dilemma. Keep them, let them go, eat them!??!
I have found our cats devouring bunnies that have escaped the enclosure so I would be careful. You have been a great surrogate but the decision is up to you. (I would probably hang on to them a while cuz I am just that way.)


----------

